# Paint colour advice



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Many applications available online which would allow you to upload a pic and then manipulate the colors until you find something you like.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Color selection is absolutely one of my worst areas, so I have a solution. I locate a local small paint shop run by a lady owner. Ladies are much better at color coordinating and she wouldn't be in that business unless she was good and liked it. Every time I have done the color selection I have gotten Boos. Every time I have located and used someone as above I have received cheers. Don't have to hit me with a brick.

Bud


----------



## Sweetb77 (Apr 11, 2018)

That's awesome advice ☺ wondering now about taking the color right to the ceiling?


----------



## Newby713## (Apr 18, 2018)

Sweetb,
I just painted my daughter's room. We used Sherwin Williams paint and they have a LRV (light reflection value) number for each paint color. 92+ would be your whites and very low numbers like 10 or so would be dark grays or blacks. I didn't understand how this LRV numbers worked and she picked a low LRV color for her accent wall while she had a fairly high LRV for the rest of her walls and the accent wall clashed big time. Don't know if this would help, but it opened up my eyes to how this Sherwin Williams technology makes it fairly to match tones by using this number.


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

It's based on your personal preference and what colors you have in your home. I would suggest a light or neutral color to bring out the color of your cherry cabinets.


----------

